# Happy Birthday gkterry, sotzo, Vytautas



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 14, 2009)

3 are celebrating their birthday on 07-14-2009:

-gkterry (born in 1956, Age: 53)
-sotzo (born in 1974, Age: 35)
-Vytautas (born in 1986, Age: 23)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Rangerus (Jul 14, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Idelette (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Guys!!!


----------



## Dovecat (Jul 14, 2009)

*Have a Super Birthday!*

... and a blessed year.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 14, 2009)

Buenos Nachos or...sumthin...Me no speako spanisho goodo. Happy Birthday.


----------



## ExGentibus (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Y`all


----------



## Berean (Jul 14, 2009)

*Happy Birthday, ALL!*


----------



## Theognome (Jul 14, 2009)

Birfday happy to all!

Theognome


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------

